
Hands-on with the new $399 Oculus Rift S: More pixels, zero webcams, better fit - T-A
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/03/hands-on-with-the-new-399-oculus-rift-s-more-pixels-zero-cameras-better-fit/
======
vectorEQ
...the Oculus Rift S will have built-in cameras that combine infrared and RGB
sensors to map your room...

some more data on you to add to the pile :'D

